# Breast Augmentation in California!!  Cost $2995??



## Angelicious

Hello all! I'm thinking of getting a boobs job here in canada, but over heard that, it's less expensive in the states, especially in california?  A co-worker gave me this site *http://www.surgeontothestars.com*/ saying that her *aunt got hers done from Fountain Valley for as liltle as $3000*.  I think the price is too good to be true.  I can save like 4000cad there.  But hey, this is serious stuff than just saving some money.  *So am just wondering how much it really is to get the boobies done in California*???  Not *$2995* rite?? If I can saved that much for a safely procedures and of course nicely done.  I would fly over.   So, anyone knowns of the site or even recommend a good surgeon in cali.  Please share the surgeon info.  I would really appreciate it.  TIA.


----------



## kmrosko404

I would be very wary of this 'deal'.  This type of surgery is not something to be taken lightly.  You defnitely need to do your research and not just consider the price.  I always say if it sounds to good to be true it probably is.  I certainly wouldn't take the risk personally.  I can only imagaine these are the people who wind up going for a 2nd corrective surgery shortly after their initial.  Just my opinion though...

That said, I actually just went for a consult myself yesterday in Beverly Hills and the cost was more than double that.  Feel free to PM if you'd like more info.


----------



## HubbaWubba

I think if you are going to do something to your body, it is not the time to go bargain shopping.


----------



## Cheryl

HubbaWubba said:


> I think if you are going to do something to your body, it is not the time to go bargain shopping.


 

Totally Agree


----------



## Charles

Hello everybody!  I'm Dr Nick Rivera!  Come see me for the only buy one get one free implant deal!!


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

HubbaWubba said:


> I think if you are going to do something to your body, it is not the time to go bargain shopping.


 
Exactly. You get what you pay for. $3000 doesn't even cover half of what the cost of my surgery was.


----------



## caliprincess

^^^Iluvmyhusband is right!  You get what you pay for.  Breast Augmentation is MAJOR surgery.  There are huge risks for infections and Capsular Contraction.  Everybody heals differently and if your plastic surgeon is bad you'll end up removing the implants.

I had mine done in Canada and it was around $6000 and worth every penny.


----------



## Angelicious

caliprincess said:


> ^^^Iluvmyhusband is right! You get what you pay for. Breast Augmentation is MAJOR surgery. There are huge risks for infections and Capsular Contraction. Everybody heals differently and if your plastic surgeon is bad you'll end up removing the implants.
> 
> I had mine done in Canada and it was around $6000 and worth every penny.


 
Do you mind me asking wat province you got it done from??? and if you dont mind sharing the surgeon info.  PM me please.


----------



## sailornep5

Actually...coming from OC (and five minutes from Fountain Valley), I think the quotes that she is getting is correct.  That particular area caters to a lot of Asians, and the amount of competition in Asian communities typically lead to price wars.  For example, I know a Lasik doctor in LA that caters to Asians and charges $1500 for both eyes!  Most other doctors quote $3-4k for both.  You have to deal with long waits but he's done over 10k surgeries with not one complaint against him.  I know quite a few Asians in OC who went to these Asian plastic surgeons and got boob jobs for $3-4k and they are perfectly fine.  Like any other surgeon, make sure you research the credentials and get in person testimonials, etc.  But you shouldn't cross them off your list just because of the price alone.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

HubbaWubba said:


> I think if you are going to do something to your body, it is not the time to go bargain shopping.



ITA!  Others want to bargain, let them. 
Especially not with the eyes!  I paid over $4,000 for mine & it was done right & done right the first time.  I know people that paid much less & had to keep going back & get them redone & ended up with glasses for reading anyway.


----------



## Zophie

HubbaWubba said:


> I think if you are going to do something to your body, it is not the time to go bargain shopping.


 

exactly!


----------



## socalgem

sailornep5 said:


> Actually...coming from OC (and five minutes from Fountain Valley), I think the quotes that she is getting is correct.  That particular area caters to a lot of Asians, and the amount of competition in Asian communities typically lead to price wars.  For example, I know a Lasik doctor in LA that caters to Asians and charges $1500 for both eyes!  Most other doctors quote $3-4k for both.  You have to deal with long waits but he's done over 10k surgeries with not one complaint against him.  I know quite a few Asians in OC who went to these Asian plastic surgeons and got boob jobs for $3-4k and they are perfectly fine.  Like any other surgeon, make sure you research the credentials and get in person testimonials, etc.  But you shouldn't cross them off your list just because of the price alone.



so why is it cheaper for Asians? are the doctors asian as well?


----------



## sailornep5

socalgem said:


> so why is it cheaper for Asians? are the doctors asian as well?


 
Yeah, the doctors are almost always Asian.  I think these doctors choose to serve their communities because it's what is familiar to them, and with the high number of doctors doing the same thing, competition is fierce - hence the lower prices.  Asian clients also don't demand certain things that regular American customers do - for example, doctors may not have the same "bedside manner" that American doctors have.  But the customers don't care as long as the price is right and the procedure is done correctly.  Since Asian communities are typically tight knit and bad news spreads quickly, the doctors have great incentive to make sure each procedure is done properly since a bad case will kill their business overnight.  Having said that, that's why it's important to thoroughly research your surgeon, to make sure they have a successful record and aren't just jumping into the market without any experience whatsoever.


----------



## amanda

IMO, price should be the last thing you consider with surgery.  find a doctor you trust, find a facility that's up-to-date and with a knowledgable staff, and find post-op pics that are in line with what you're looking for - THEN start comparing prices.


----------



## legaldiva

I think despite what other posters have said, price is always going to be a factor since this is out-of-pocket surgery.

That said, consider that the price of surgery is also factoring in the doctor's insurance costs ... a doctor with high insurance is going to have to charge more for a procedure to cover his/her costs, and that doc might have high insurance premiums because of botched jobs or med mal suits ...

Therefore, I don't think the "pay more, get more (quality)" is necessarily true here.


----------



## socalgem

legaldiva said:


> I think despite what other posters have said, price is always going to be a factor since this is out-of-pocket surgery.
> 
> That said, consider that the price of surgery is also factoring in the doctor's insurance costs ... a doctor with high insurance is going to have to charge more for a procedure to cover his/her costs, and that doc might have high insurance premiums because of botched jobs or med mal suits ...
> 
> Therefore, I don't think the "pay more, get more (quality)" is necessarily true here.



Medical insurance is high regardless.

And if you chose a doctor based on price for a surgery like this, then you will get what you pay for. I would never go cheap when it comes to surgery.


----------



## valeriecerda2

actually there is a place in fountain valley ca that does breast augmentations and charges 2900 its for saline implants at the European outpatient surgery center the doctors are not Asian and are accredited plastic surgeons


----------

